# Allgemeine Betrachtungen der Gefahren im Internet



## Anonymous (26 März 2006)

*Die vielen Betroffenen sog. Internetabzocker*

Jahrelang werden nun immer wieder neue Maschen und Methoden entwickelt, um einerseits an das Geld ahnungsloser Opfer zukommen, andererseits Minderjährige über den Tisch zu ziehen.

Ob man jemals diesen Methoden wirklich das Handwerk legen kann, ist meiner Meinung nach viel Arbeit, zuviele Details, Einzellprüfungen etc. !

Was mich persönlich ärgert, ist das immer die selben dahinterstecken und da nichts gemacht wird. Haben die eine Narrenfreiheit ? 

Ich persönlich finde es aber auch verantwortungslos, wenn Eltern Ihre Kinder in das Internet lassen und man dann solche Geschichten ließt, vor allem bei den vermutlicherweise vielen Geschädigten die sich hier nicht Wort melden.

Insbesondere die Schulen sind hier meiner Meinung nach gefragt, um Kinder und Jugendliche, rechtzeitig vor solchen Gefahren zu schützen.

Eines noch zum Schluß ! Wenn diese dubisosen Betreiber, so wie ich lese seit Jahren mit solchen Methoden im Internet Geschäfte machen, muß es doch Möglich sein, strafrechtlich mit spürbarer Erziehungmaßnahme denen mal das Handwerk zu legen, damit denen die Lust an solch Geschäften vergeht. Wo leben wir eigentlich, kann man da keine Strafgesetze anwenden, sind keine Juristen mit einem überaus gewillten Interesse an Strafverfolgung hier im Forum ...

Schönen Sonntag


----------



## UlliZ (27 März 2006)

*Unterschiede zwischen Straf- und Zivilrecht*

Tja, Deinen Frust kann man verstehen, aber die Gründe davon liegen in unserem Rechtsystem:

Zivilrecht: kennt keine Sanktionen, nur den "Ausgleich des Schadens", und Schadenersatz nicht zu leisten ist i.d.R. keine Straftat, vor allem wenn man es gerne würde, aber nicht kann (was dann einfach behauptet wird). Streng davon zu unterscheiden ist das

Strafrecht: es kennt zwar Sanktionen, die sind aber überwiegend Täterorientiert und nicht Opferorientiert. So kann der Geschädigte zusehen, ob der Schädiger vom Staat abgestraft wird oder auch nicht, er hat meist selber nichts davon.
Und obendrein gibt es rechtstaatliche Grundsätze wie die Unschuldsvermutung. Und angeklagt wird nur, wenn gute Aussicht auf Verurteilung besteht, anklagen kann auch nur der Staat und nicht der Geschädigte (ihm bleibt dann ggf. die Rolle, so gewünscht, des Nebenklägers).

Ausserdem werden die flotten Jungs im Zweifel dann ihre Tätigkeit aus dem Ausland fortsetzen, dank www, und um tatsächlich weggesperrt zu werden muß man es in Sachen Ganoventum schon ziemlich doll treiben (also z.B. per abgefischtem Passwort eure Konten räumen :evil: ) und das tun die im Inland Tätigen eben meist nicht.

Es hilft (statt Lamentieren) eben nur, sich selbst zu informieren, um seine Rechte zu kennen, und nicht etwas aus Angst oder Unkenntnis (oder Vertrauenseligkeit) zu bezahlen und dann später dem Geld hinterherzutrauern.

Leute wie z.B. die Gebrüder aus B. oder die österreichischen Dubaianer können nur ihre Geschäfte machen, wenn jeden Tag ein "Dummer" aufsteht, den sie finden.

"Dumm" meine ich natürlich im Sinne von Unwissend, nicht im Sinne von geringer IQ  

*Deshalb ist es so wichtig, dass alle Verbraucher sich schlau machen und in solchen Fällen konsequent die Zahlung verweigern. Nur das hilft. *Justitia dagegen ist auf diesem Auge halbblind und zudem leider sehr lahm.


----------



## rolf76 (28 März 2006)

*Re: Die vielen Betroffenen sog. Internetabzocker*



			
				Klingeltonhasser schrieb:
			
		

> Wo leben wir eigentlich, kann man da keine Strafgesetze anwenden, sind keine Juristen mit einem überaus gewillten Interesse an Strafverfolgung hier im Forum ...


Ich sehe das etwas differenzierter:

Nicht jede "Abzocke" ist zugleich eine Straftat. 
Planmäßige gewerbliche "Abzocke" ist nach meinem Verständnis aber *immer* wettbewerbsrechtlich unlauter. 
Wenn bei einem Angebot oder einer Werbung keine wettbewerbsrechtliche Unlauterkeit vorliegt, dürfte die Werbung auch nicht als "Abzocke" zu bezeichnen sein.
 Wenn es darum geht, irreführende Angebote effektiv zu bekämpfen, ist das Wettbewerbsrecht (UWG) ohnehin wirksamer und schneller als das Strafrecht. Denn mit Abmahnung und einstweiliger Verfügung kann ein Anbieter erheblich schneller "gestoppt" werden als mit langsamen Ermittlungen und Strafverhandlungen. Siehe dazu Wer verfolgt Verstöße gegen das UWG? (blaue Schrift anklicken)


----------



## Fipps (28 März 2006)

Soweit die theoretische Idealvorstellung. 

Im Alltag sieht das leider ein bisschen anders aus: Die Abzockseiten leben trotz des schnellen und effektiven UWG alle noch...


http://forum.computerbetrug.de/showthread.php?p=197952#post197952
_Posting des anonymen Gastes abgetrennt  9.7.2007 
bitte anmelden und im Forum Allgemeines posten modinfo _


----------

